# Where to purchase African Cichlids



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I live in Maple Ridge and am wondering where people have had good luck finding nice Africans... Undecided which lake.

I have a 3ft long 60 gallon so I don't want Front's etc...

Any suggestions would be appreciated

Douglas


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Fairdeals! Alberta has the best African selection in Canada, hands down.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Checkout Rogers in Surrey, He's a sponsor here.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually both IPU locations have heaps of Africans right now, very nice Peacock Cichlids in particular comes to mind.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was at Petland yesterday and they had nice Rusty and bumble bee cichlids.Also some nice haps.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on that , I have dealt with Fairdeals aka Harold on a few occasions back when I was living in Red Deer AB, he always went above and beyond for me he lives in calgary but would always call me as he was traavelling through red deer or nearby and give me a heads up. stand up guy , killer fishies, awesome selection. Actually he and Riverfront aquariums are the 2 only things i miss about that frozen wasteland lol..



albert_dao said:


> Fairdeals! Alberta has the best African selection in Canada, hands down.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

+2 for FairDeals/Harold.. 

I rarely see African Cichlids of that quality in any of the local fish stores and they're also a fraction of the cost. For example, I did find some show quality peacocks at a LFS that shall remain nameless and paid $160 for 2 fish. I got 8 of equal or better quality from Harold for only $30 more, with a pretty large range of different species. I paid less for a wild caught fish from Harold, then I did for one fish that was show quality at the LFS. I also agree with Mac that his customer service is exceptional. He was my first "online" order for fish. I was hesitant to buy fish I couldn't see and he made the entire process easy and a pleasure. He always responds to your PM's pretty quickly and never got tired of my endless questions or order changes/additions.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah actually I was gonna add that , Harold is a super nice guy and I must have driven him insane with all my questions and he was a good dude about the whole thing, never once rushed me on the phone, or even sounded like I was bothering him, took time to talk t me about the things i was buying and every time i bought a fish from him he was both accurate on the size of the fish, which im sure you have all had happen , one persons four inches is another persons 10 inches.. and the fish were always in perfect shape/health and I mean I cant say enough nice things about the guy, he is a LEGIT guy who has LEGIT fish, if i wasnt on this stupid island I would order from him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Other than the above suggestions, I would recommend to also contact Charles or Pat (mykiss) of Canadian Aquatic. Canadian aquatic is also a sponosr here. These guys are very knowledgable and passionate about fish and everything related to fish keeping. Their price is very good, too..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I am an avid African hunter. I go to all different pet stores in the lowermainland searching for nice Africans. I find it all depends on what species you are after and how big you want them. If you are willing to spend $30 on a full grown Peacock. As mentioned IPU has a few very nice ones. IMO $30 for a fully colored Peacock is worth it but for some that is too expensive. If you are okay with juvies than Petsmart does have 6 -10 different species depending on which location you go to. They stock mostly mbuna but they do have some haps and peacocks. Most are around $10 which I think is a fair price. Rogers usually has some but mostly mbuna. Puppies critters and fish in langley does stock a lot of Africans. Petland in Poco carries a large selection aswell. African rift lake cichlids used to be a sponsor on here usually has some at a good price. I can give you his number if you want. Fairdeals has high quality Africans. Most of them are small. Any of the bigger ones he sells can be pricey but are usually W/C, F1's or F2's.
I usually visit a few LFS on a Sat. If I notice a nice one at a fair price I will buy it. Sometimes you luck out and someone has just traded one in. Or place an add in the classifieds. I have bought a few off members.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Personally, I've found LFS Africans in BC to be dubious of quality and lineage at best. If any of you get the chance to visit Alberta, drop by Gold Aquariums (I use to work there ages ago) to see what I mean. Even the Big Al's in Edmonton has been known in years past to have a keen sense of lineage and quality when it comes to the Rift Lake species. 

I would not hesitate to bring in fish via mail if it came down to it as the difference in quality is just to large to ignore.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with the others, if you can't find what you want locally, go ahead and get it shipped to you. The local african cichlid market has shriveled in the past few years. LFS aren't making money on them so they won't bring them in and that perpetuates the lack of good quality local supply. I've got good stock from Spencer Jack before as well as Harold (fairdeals) shipped to me, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The African Cichlid trade did suffer a decline in recent past years in BC, this happens in the hobby. Exotic Plecostomus had a decline as well and is now climbing back. Stores need to devote a lot of space for Africans so its not surprising that smaller stores wont have a big selection. This hobby goes through cycles of interest is all and each province is different.


----------



## noogs (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been trying to find Fairdeals website. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Or recommend another reputable site that will ship African cichlids to the interior of BC?

Thanks.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Fairdeals is a sponsor here. Or try this link http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/faird...ar-27-a-11967/
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I can ship to the interior. Here is a link to the Africans I have for sale African Cichlids


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> I can ship to the interior. Here is a link to the Africans I have for sale African Cichlids


Rick's Africans are simply outstanding! Many of his fish would be considered "show quality".


----------

